# 2011-2012 FSW NOC code LIST Same 29 but cap reduced to 500



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

CIC Statement


----------



## wannabekangaroo (Jun 17, 2011)

JGK said:


> CIC Statement


That is definitely bad news for all the potential immigrants to Canada.


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabekangaroo said:


> That is definitely bad news for all the potential immigrants to Canada.


Why do you say that? Most of the FSW's are not reaching their 1000 quota as it is.


----------



## wannabekangaroo (Jun 17, 2011)

gbu said:


> Why do you say that? Most of the FSW's are not reaching their 1000 quota as it is.


Hi,

My main reason was the non expansion of the occupations list. So IT professionals are still not allowed into Canada. Also, the statement about Enterprenuer visa is also not very encouraging. Might hurt Canada's chance in competing with other countries in the future.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

wannabekangaroo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My main reason was the non expansion of the occupations list. So IT professionals are still not allowed into Canada. Also, the statement about Enterprenuer visa is also not very encouraging. Might hurt Canada's chance in competing with other countries in the future.


Under the old immigration rules, as people with more and more formal education were prioritized, IT professionals whose expertise did not translate to the Canadian market were the ones being allowed in.

I say this as an IT professional myself, married to another IT professional. My husband has a set of skills that are much better suited for the Canadian market, but due to the fact he only has a 2 year degree and trade certifications, he didn't qualify as a main applicant. I have a 4 year degree in an unrelated area, and work with secondary tech support - certainly Canada is not dying to get more people like me there, cause it is really not that qualified an occupation? Under old rules, I qualified as a main applicant, even without his additional points!

So the system was definitely distorted, and not bringing in people who can really get IT jobs in Canada. 

Now my husband got a job in Canada, and we're moving with the temporary worker visa for now, to apply for permanent residency later. Seems the system became fairer to me, and I say this as someone whose plans to move were delayed by a couple of years. In spite of the personal inconvenience we faced, I fully support the new rules.


----------

